# Would moving to Malaga be a good idea



## Nickyj (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Iam thinking of leaving the uk and starting a fresh in Malaga. I would be moving out there on my own and iam 29 so.. Would work be easy to come buy in Malaga. And is the rental prices for apartments in Malaga reasonable. Thanks nick


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I've moved your question on to the Spanish page to get more response, altho we've recently had a similar question which may give you some insight http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/306322-help-me-i-want-move-spain.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Nickyj (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks jo x


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you mean Malaga City or province?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Nickyj said:


> Hi Iam thinking of leaving the uk and starting a fresh in Malaga. I would be moving out there on my own and iam 29 so.. Would work be easy to come buy in Malaga. And is the rental prices for apartments in Malaga reasonable. Thanks nick


In a word, moving here, unless you have an independent income or a lot of money or a well paying job to come to, the answer is NO! not a good idea.

Unemployment is pretty much the highest in the EU. There is no social security to speak of and even less if you haven't contributed to the Spanish system.

The facts: You will be required to register as a resident within 90 days of arrival and to do this you will have to prove that you have an income of €650 per person per month (varies according to area) going into a Spanish bank account and/or (again varies according to area) capital of €6000 per person also in a Spanish bank account. You will also be required to prove that you have health-care coverage (not the EHIC which is for visiting not residence) which will probably mean (unless you can get a form S1 from Newcastle) private insurance.

It will be no good claiming that you will do anything as far as work is concerned - there are millions of Spaniards in the same position and they have local contacts and speak the language. Bar work/waiting jobs come up occasionally but they are often taken before they are advertised - they also often underpaid and income is dependent upon tips, and there is a queue for them and anything else that offers the meanest of incomes. 

Many Spaniards are going to other countries to get seasonal work (France for apple picking/work in the vineyards, Switzerland for many agricultural jobs, likewise Germany, etc.). Many workers come here for similar work such as with the olives and this winter as in the last two, they have been told not to come, there isn't enough work to even employ all the locals who would normally be thus employed.

Sorry to be so negative but it would be unfair of us to raise your hopes in the slightest, only for you to be extremely disappointed when you came to face the reality of the situation.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sad but true. This area has the highest unemployment rate in Spain, over 30%, and what jobs there are are on temporary contracts with no security. 

On the Costa del Sol last summer they were offering temp contracts to officially work four hours a day on the minimum rate, then requiring you to actually work 8 or even 12 hours a day (for four hours' pay). People are willing to do this in order to get their social security payments topped up so they can get unemployment benefit over the winter. 

So unless you have friends here who can help you out, might be best not to risk it!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nickyj said:


> Hi Iam thinking of leaving the uk and starting a fresh in Malaga. I would be moving out there on my own and iam 29 so.. Would work be easy to come buy in Malaga. And is the rental prices for apartments in Malaga reasonable. Thanks nick


See my post in the thread about opening a cafe...it says just how I feel about the current situation not only in Malaga Province where I live but all over Spain and it will save me writing it again!


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

Nickyj said:


> Hi Iam thinking of leaving the uk and starting a fresh in Malaga. I would be moving out there on my own and iam 29 so.. Would work be easy to come buy in Malaga. And is the rental prices for apartments in Malaga reasonable. Thanks nick


Very short and realistic answer:

If you move bring money with you. There are no jobs.


----------

